# Dominion Fuzz Face built by a GC member



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I bought this on a whim from GC member @Sabzor . It has premium components and a nice clarity. The short clip is on the bridge pup and LOUD in the room with the fuzz setting at 2 o'clock. I was expecting something good but this a notch above. Very impressive unit.


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

Alex,
I can’t thank you enough for your patience and support while I work to get this to a place where I thought you would like it. I also send immense gratitude your way for supporting a “local” builder making these in his spare time. I love the fuzz face and feel like it can do so many things, extremely happy that I get to create something that others will enjoy.

For anyone else who uses social media, you can find more photos and clips over at @dominionfuzz on Instagram.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

@Sabzor where do I sign up?


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice! What xstrs? (NOS Silicon obviously, but type? BC*, 2N* etc.)


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

tonewoody said:


> Nice! What xstrs? (NOS Silicon obviously, but type? BC*, 2N* etc.)


This one has NOS Texas Instruments BC183L transistors. (My fave silicon version for it’s almost Ge-like characteristics)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those are what the Eric Johnson Fuzz Face uses.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The stock pics show the older knobs and I chose no markings on the new knobs.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Alex I can't open the video, was lead here by the other DominionFuzz thread?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

MarkM said:


> @Alex I can't open the video, was lead here by the other DominionFuzz thread?


here’s another vid of a Dominion Fuzz I recently picked up. My favorite Fuzz Face.


----------

